# RFUK's Biggest lizard!!



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

right there's one like this in the snake section

who on here has got the biggest lizard?

lets see peoples pics of their biggest lizard, and no google please ha

wanna see actually people pets.

defo not the biggest lizard but iv got a 4 ft iggy


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha - you look scared of him!!!!! (sorry couldn't resist) 

Anna.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh your iggy is beautiful as you can see below i too have an iggy he's called Hooch not as big as yours but mine is still only young one day he will be a beasty like yours i hope!

Strange question - where did you get the wood ladder from? I love it and i want one !! :blush:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)


 
:shock:
how big is she?!?!? and she really is gorgeous

and katetracz, Hooch is so cute!!! the ribbon's a nice touch  

i can't really input here, as i all i have is Echo, who is a grand total of around 5 inches long, tops


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> :shock:
> how big is she?!?!? and she really is gorgeous
> 
> and katetracz, Hooch is so cute!!! the ribbon's a nice touch
> ...


She is around 5'8 and an absolute stunner :mf_dribble: what i would give to have her wandering around in my attic


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> She is around 5'8 and an absolute stunner :mf_dribble: what i would give to have her wandering around in my attic


Spot on mate , iv got an up and coming male that "should" get larger than her as well :2thumb:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

ive probably got the smallest or one of the smallest lol my adult female pygmy chameleon measurng just over an inch and a half long!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Monitor mad that is one of the best lizards I've seen. I'm seriously jealous.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

owwwww how can me an hoochey compete with that?!?!:blush:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an iggy but hes only about 12 inchs now! He will grow nice ad big i hopes! =] 
Monitor mad she is stunning!! x


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

what type of monitor is that monster?? lol.i bet she can eat some aswell lol.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

my ornate nile is around 6ft and a real handful but stunning the pond she is in is in her outdoor enclosure taken last summer and is 4ft wide


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> haha - you look scared of him!!!!! (sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> haha i was scared of him then as he bit my thumb a couple days befor3e and nearly took it off. That when he was gettin referred to on here as the3 B*astard iggy haha
> 
> ...





KateTracz said:


> Oh my gosh your iggy is beautiful as you can see below i too have an iggy he's called Hooch not as big as yours but mine is still only young one day he will be a beasty like yours i hope!
> 
> Strange question - where did you get the wood ladder from? I love it and i want one !! :blush:


its actually a parrot ladder, only cost 7 pound from a garden centre.

if it had the word reptile or exo terra on it ya wud probably be paying £30 lol

its got hook on the top aswell so u can hang it up, well worth the money!:no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

KateTracz said:


> Oh my gosh your iggy is beautiful as you can see below i too have an iggy he's called Hooch not as big as yours but mine is still only young one day he will be a beasty like yours i hope!
> 
> Strange question - where did you get the wood ladder from? I love it and i want one !! :blush:


 Hi there you say he ?? is yours a male of female....


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

I swear i've seen a 6ft black throat on here.

C'mon, show yourself :2thumb:


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

Scotty; I see have have managed to get your iguana tamed?

Looks like its getting there at least! good job : victory:


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

CB89 said:


> Scotty; I see have have managed to get your iguana tamed?
> 
> Looks like its getting there at least! good job : victory:


yer thanks!

once he settled in he was good as gold, loves being out hardly whips and never opens his mouth

bit hissy but doesnt bother me in the slightest

hes great!:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Spot on mate , iv got an up and coming male that "should" get larger than her as well :2thumb:


Awesome mate hell be a bloody sight who knows maybe youll get luck and have a record breaker... :whistling2: 

To everyone whos not a monitor nutjob that means 10' 7" :lol2:


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian said:


> Hi there you say he ?? is yours a male of female....


I'd guess male, look what hes trying to do in the pic you quoted :whistling2:


----------



## ady365d (Sep 10, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)


 thats a stunner mate , one thing im i'd like to know , how :censor: did you get that in the loft?


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

probs converted it mate lol

built everything up there, then choppered the monitor in and dropped it through a hole in the roof haha


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

CB89 said:


> I'd guess male, look what hes trying to do in the pic you quoted :whistling2:


 
I would of said female if you look at the face plates thay are tiny....
it has a small head to me it looks like a female....

I have been wrong in the past but is this time one of them...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

CB89 said:


> I swear i've seen a 6ft black throat on here.
> 
> C'mon, show yourself :2thumb:




















There you go she is around 5ft 3"


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shrek said:


> my ornate nile is around 6ft and a real handful but stunning the pond she is in is in her outdoor enclosure taken last summer and is 4ft wide


Gorgeous gal and one of the largest on here (RFUK) :no1:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

brian said:


> I would of said female if you look at the face plates thay are tiny....
> it has a small head to me it looks like a female....
> 
> I have been wrong in the past but is this time one of them...


Its too young to tell at the moment, its pure speculation and luck if its correct or not.

Monitormad, your giants are stunners!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Its too young to tell at the moment, its pure speculation and luck if its correct or not.
> 
> Monitormad, your giants are stunners!


Thank you :blush:


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

holy god thats some monitor in your attic and heres me thinking my lizards are going to be big hahaha big respect mate


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Monitor mad, impressive lizard, get some pics up of the actual enclosure? Really interested and seems you have put tons of time & effort in!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure i've seen some pics of someone on here with a massive asian water monitor, can't remember who it was tho, seem to remember they converted the garage to house it in, complete with pond!


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

brian said:


> I would of said female if you look at the face plates thay are tiny....
> it has a small head to me it looks like a female....
> 
> I have been wrong in the past but is this time one of them...





Crownan said:


> Its too young to tell at the moment, its pure speculation and luck if its correct or not.
> 
> Monitormad, your giants are stunners!





CB89 said:


> I'd guess male, look what hes trying to do in the pic you quoted :whistling2:


Love how the sex of hooch has become an interesting conversation - at the moment he is young but the large "sack" under his tail and humping we have witnessed i'd say he was a bloke. Plus he adores his mommy and oesnt really get on with my fiance :lol2:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

not the biggest but 5ft 2"
and an awfull shed


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

3.5 ft but should be alot longer tbh but hes missing half his tail where he hits every one with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but sorry no pictures holding hes un handable unless i am in a brave mood. hes not too tame!

















bout a foot now but only a baby, will be a big lad i guess:flrt:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW pretty damn impressive everyone  

but im sorry but ive got the biggest XD 










i hate to brag but i got a komodo dragon  lol 

honestly it is mine :whistling2:

:lol2:


monitor mad did u have to lift that monster up a ladder to get it into your loft ??? lol 

its amazing id love to have a viv like that :notworthy:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Great lizards here. Or should I say 'beasts'?

I have to say that Iggy in the first post is stunning! 
I'm jealous.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


> not the biggest but 5ft 2"
> and an awfull shed


 Gotta love these big bold blackthroats :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

spikemu said:


> WOW pretty damn impressive everyone
> 
> but im sorry but ive got the biggest XD
> 
> ...


 
Ye had to put her in a quilt cover and put her over my shoulder and climb up the ladders (she was fine with this though)


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Ye had to put her in a quilt cover and put her over my shoulder and climb up the ladders (she was fine with this though)



OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU SIR ARE A TRUE LEGEND !!!!!!!!!! :notworthy:

:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

spikemu said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU SIR ARE A TRUE LEGEND !!!!!!!!!! :notworthy:
> 
> :lol2:


 
Leg - End maybe :lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Leg - End maybe :lol2:


lol no thts wat ull be missing if u annoyed the monitor carying him up there :lol2:
lol ud be the legend with the missing leg end lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

its around 6' 2" but 3' 5" is tail but still growing well:2thumb:


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

where do you get the room to keep him? man awesome


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

george0 said:


> where do you get the room to keep him? man awesome


 not easy :lol2: sold half my reptiles to fit her in. shes in a spare room at the moment but will be in a 21ft by 12ft brick building soon onces shes bigger


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> its around 6' 2" but 3' 5" is tail but still growing well:2thumb:


Very nice mate and you will need a room for that monster thanks for sharing :no1:


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> its around 6' 2" but 3' 5" is tail but still growing well:2thumb:


 
What species is that??


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Varanus salvadorii croc monitor

Interesting local you have there.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> its around 6' 2" but 3' 5" is tail but still growing well:2thumb:


 
STUNNING... Enuff said 
wish i had the space to house one of those awesome beasties...


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Varanus salvadorii croc monitor
> 
> Interesting local you have there.


 
ah right didn't recognise it. it's got a boss pattern.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Very nice mate and you will need a room for that monster thanks for sharing :no1:


yer shes in a spare room now :lol2: uses every bit of it, but getting a 21ft by 12ft brick building when shes abit larger should be finished by then



seanUK said:


> Varanus salvadorii croc monitor
> 
> Interesting local you have there.


shes differant to the other half :lol2: (less moany)



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> STUNNING... Enuff said
> wish i had the space to house one of those awesome beasties...


thanks :blush: yer had to sell half my reptiles but shes worth it


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> yer shes in a spare room now :lol2: uses every bit of it, but getting a 21ft by 12ft brick building when shes abit larger should be finished by then
> 
> shes differant to the other half :lol2: (less moany)
> 
> ...


deffinetly would be mate, if only i had the space will deffinetly be keeping an eye on her progress would be fantastic to see her around 9' + (if she makes that) 

shes got claws just like my timors only much bigger


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> deffinetly would be mate, if only i had the space will deffinetly be keeping an eye on her progress would be fantastic to see her around 9' + (if she makes that)
> 
> shes got claws just like my timors only much bigger


hopefully she does get that size but we will see. the claws are similer so sharp though but guess they have to be to climb up a tree :lol2:


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! This thread is amazing! Loving everyone's pics!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah there gotta be someone out there with a MASSIVE water montior or nile or something along those lines?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)


Is she gravid in this photo? She looks *huge*.

I have a 42-inch (last we measured) female Argentine black and white tegu, a 40-inch female hybrid ArgentineXColombian(?) tegu and a 36-or-thereabouts-but-would-be-four-foot-if-he-had-all-his-tail Nile minitor.

Yes, mini-tor. He's about half the size of a normal Nile.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Is she gravid in this photo? She looks *huge*.
> 
> I have a 42-inch (last we measured) female Argentine black and white tegu, a 40-inch female hybrid ArgentineXColombian(?) tegu and a 36-or-thereabouts-but-would-be-four-foot-if-he-had-all-his-tail Nile minitor.
> 
> Yes, mini-tor. He's about half the size of a normal Nile.


Well spotted , yes she is gravid at the moment but the male i have is still to small to introduce 3.5ft as water monitors can be very aggressive during mating


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Well spotted , yes she is gravid at the moment but the male i have is still to small to introduce 3.5ft as water monitors can be very aggressive during mating



well theres something i didnt know

learn sumat new everyday on here:2thumb:

think im gonna get into big monitors in the next couple of years

got my 2 yr old bosc now, shes 2 ft so hopefully will be bigger by then:mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> hopefully she does get that size but we will see. the claws are similer so sharp though but guess they have to be to climb up a tree :lol2:


True glad i dont have to handle her to be honest... timor scratches are the proberly the worst monitors ive ever felt there like little razor blades hersll be like BIG razor blades :lol2: Always amazes me the worlds longest lizard... LIVES IN TREES...


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

so am i right in saying the two biggest lizards live in the completely opposite climates ???? 

one in rainforest one in desert ?????


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> True glad i dont have to handle her to be honest... timor scratches are the proberly the worst monitors ive ever felt there like little razor blades hersll be like BIG razor blades :lol2: Always amazes me the worlds longest lizard... LIVES IN TREES...


 me to longest lizard living in a tree is strange but they seem at home there. And your right they are like big powerfull razor blades the teeth are worse trying get a picture but never click it in time lol


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

spikemu said:


> so am i right in saying the two biggest lizards live in the completely opposite climates ????
> 
> one in rainforest one in desert ?????


Neither in open desert : victory:

I agree shane... its amazing to think about their size and their arboreal habits, until you see the body mass to claw ratio :gasp:


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)
> 
> image


 
i seen this in the viv build section and wondered what was going to be living in the attic, and now i know why she needs so much space, she's HUGE


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Grown a tad since that pic as well : victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Cant wait for my Iggy to grow


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Grown a tad since that pic as well : victory:
> image


 stunning buddy been a while since i asked how bigs your male getting on for?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

This is the lizard i think most of us dream of having absolutely stunning. Do you mind me asking how much she costs to feed?


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Grown a tad since that pic as well : victory:
> image


How big do monitors grow to?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> image
> 
> its around 6' 2" but 3' 5" is tail but still growing well:2thumb:


Beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

**coughs**

Sorry about my terrible camera but I think >I< have the biggest  Do you know how much it takes to keep her!!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> My gorgeous gal (not the biggest but close!)
> 
> image


Wow! :mf_dribble: Jealous! What a beauty!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

monitor mad wins lol
real nice monitors you got and super awsome enclosures


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

This is my biggest lizard.

Not as big a monitor mads big girl, but still almost 5 and a half ft.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

kool lizards everyone ive always wanted one of the more agile monitors but dnt have the room plus i think my mom would kill me with having locusts and more dead mice in the house loll.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> kool lizards everyone ive always wanted one of the more agile monitors but dnt have the room plus i think my mom would kill me with having locusts and more dead mice in the house loll.


You would have laughed your head off then when my mother in law came to dinner one week and i have a large american fridge freezer, and asked her to grab me something out the freezer, she opened it up to see hundreds of rats and chicks looking at her!! It was a very funny sight!! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

its gotta be some dudes water monitor


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw the post of a komodo dragon and thought i'd share this.

This isnt my own.... This is Raja from London zoo. Both myself and my partner were shown him via the keepers entrance last year and were both able to actually touch him. Such an awesome experience.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Kez_r said:


> Saw the post of a komodo dragon and thought i'd share this.
> 
> This isnt my own.... This is Raja from London zoo. Both myself and my partner were shown him via the keepers entrance last year and were both able to actually touch him. Such an awesome experience.
> 
> image


Aww your so lucky! Me and my boyfriend when round to the keepers entrance aswell (he was doing a project for uni about the komodo dragons), and were shown round the behind the scenes reptile stuff too. But raja didnt want to play that day so we could only look at him! gorgeous tho!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Some gorgeous lizards here


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

nogatsira said:


> image


i love that species of pygmy cham:flrt:


----------



## ryan_ashworth (Feb 4, 2010)

now theres sum kl pics


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

nogatsira said:


> image


What a cutie pie :flrt:


----------

